# Gute Musikboxen für den PC



## moritz115 (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich schreibe hier im richtigen Teil des Forums. Aber ich denke mal "Hardware" ist dafür richtig.
Also es geht darum, dass ich bis jetzt nur die eingebauten Boxen meines Bildschirms nutze und jetzt auf richitge Boxen umstellen möchte, mit denen man sehr gut Musik hören kann. Also gute Tonqualität, guter Bass etc.
Leider kenne ich mich hiermit überhaupt nicht aus. Habe bisher nur eine einfache Musikanlage gehabt.
Meine Tonausgänge vom PC sind bass, surr-1, surr-2 und noch einen Anschluss, an dem momentan die Bildschirmboxen dran hängen.
Könnt ihr mir gute Boxen empfehlen? Wenn es geht unter 100€^^ Aber können auch teurere sein.
Am besten Bilder, Links o.ä

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und mfg
moritz115


----------



## Frezl (22. April 2010)

Ich kann dir die 2.1-Systeme von Logitech empfehlen. Hier ein Beispiel: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-210-2-1-Watt-PC-Lautsprecher-System/dp/B000B5O7ZI/ref=pd_cp_pc_3_img

Meine Freundin hat eins von Logitech (nicht genau das Modell, hab das richtige net gefunden) und ich find es für ein PC-System echt super!

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Cromon (22. April 2010)

Ich hab ein 2.1 von Bose, das ist wirklich atemberaubend gut von der Qualität!

Dieses hier:
http://www.bose.de/DE/de/home-enter...utions/computer-speakers/companion5/index.jsp


----------

